# Heart-rate problems anyone?? (UPDATE)



## Kielee

I went for my 2 weekly check up last week and I mentioned to them that I had become very aware that my heart was beating all of a sudden, so the midwife checked on my wrist and rushed off and said she needed to get a doctor which of course worried me. 

The doctor came and checked it and said that it was 120bpm with a blood pressure of 120/78 (which is normal but she said for me when its always been 110/60 its high) she would have no choice to admit me to which I burst into tears :cry: 

So I was admitted to hospital and given an ECG which came out at 104 when it was 75 at 7 weeks pregnant. My bloods all came back and im fine, my Iron levels are perfect and my Diabetes is under control. So after them telling me they have no clue of what's wrong and I just had to stay in for 3-4 days to be monitored I swiftly got up and told them I was going home (the babies were never in any danger I may just point out). 

I just dont understand iv lost 4 stone before getting pregnant and thus far only gained around 4lb total which is all on my belly because my underwear is big so im losing actual size. :wacko: I check my pulse every few hours at home and it sits around 95-110bpm (resting).

My GP has told me it's not normal but it's not abnormal in pregnancy. Anyone else noticed that their heart is very much there all of a sudden? 

Sorry to go on xx


----------



## hope01

i have...im 33 weeks pregnant and i became very aware of my heart...sometimes it feels as it is beating way to fast and that sends me into a panick attack. but my doc says for me its normal and pregnancy does put extra pressure on u heart and it does need to work that lil bit harder.. the only advice i can give u is try and relax and dont work yourself up like i do lol. but if you get really worried call the doc xxxx


----------



## Kielee

Thank you hun, my OH is doing everything he can to help me relax but sometimes it makes me panic as it can feel like a heavy weight is on my chest :( x


----------



## suzimc

Its horrible and scary and I've been off work for the last 2 months because of it. I've had every test under the sun...at first they thought it was being caused by a blood clot in my lung..and everything comes back to it being a complication of pregnancy which will resolve after the birth. Doesn't help, does it?! I still can't walk upstairs without my heart racing and breathing like an old horse but I am getting less frightened of it as I'm getting used to the sensation. I can't make it better sweetie but I can tell you that you're not alone xx


----------



## Kielee

suzimc said:


> Its horrible and scary and I've been off work for the last 2 months because of it. I've had every test under the sun...at first they thought it was being caused by a blood clot in my lung..and everything comes back to it being a complication of pregnancy which will resolve after the birth. Doesn't help, does it?! I still can't walk upstairs without my heart racing and breathing like an old horse but I am getting less frightened of it as I'm getting used to the sensation. I can't make it better sweetie but I can tell you that you're not alone xx

Thank you so much, its bloody horrible because I know I cant make it slow down, all iv done is wash the pots and it's raced up :( x


----------



## bananaz

I've had the same thing - my resting heart rate has gone from the high 70s pre-pregnancy to around 100bpm now. My doctor said it was normal :shrug:


----------



## SnowGal

My heart rate at my 12 week apointment was 157, by the time I left the apointment it was down to 120, but the dr. told me they will be watching it really close.


----------



## disneybelle25

I think I'm having the same - I'll be sitting down and all of a sudden I feel like my heartbeat is fluttering or irregular or something but when I check my pulse its fine, guess our bodies are working much harder! My midwife said for me to keep an eye on it but that pregnancy does cause a lot of changes!


----------



## Kielee

Well ladies im so glad im not alone in this and I really feel for you because I know how horrible it is xx


----------



## suzimc

I'm sot of getting used to it now so I dont panic when it happens just use it as a reason to have a wee rest...nothing wong with 120 rests in a day! xx


----------



## Nix

I had this with my last pregnancy. From around 17 weeks I felt so exhausted - I couldn't even get out of bed in the morning and everything was such a struggle. When I went to see the midwife and she thought it was probably because I was looking after 2 other children. At the time I said I dont think it was this as I dont just feel normal tired.

At 24 weeks I had a suspected DVT and on my normal observations my pulse was in the 130s. I was then told I was probably anxious although I didnt feel it. At this point I was struggling to get up the stairs and making the bed was a huge task where I had to keep sitting down. I was also becoming aware of palpitations. Again the midwives told me that I was anxious and checked me for anaemia - results showed that I didnt have it.

Once again at 28 weeks when going in for reduced movements my routine obs showed a pulse in 130s - fobbed off again.

So at 32 weeks I was at home with my son and hubby at work. My heart was pounding, I could feel it in my throat and was very scared. Managed to get a taxi to A&E. I was put on a heart monitor and had an ECG and my heart rate was 156 - the nurse was very shocked by this and finally somebody listened to me! From this point I got a heart scan to check my heart function and was told that everything was normal, my heart muscle was excellant and there were no abnormalities. I had more ECGs and a 24 hour ECG. The cardiologist said that my heart was healthy and that it was just beating too fast, it was just a reaction to pregnancy and that it would return to normal after delivery. 

I was offered a c section if it would help me to relax but I refused. I was also offered an epidural for labour as they thought that having less pain would help my heart rate. I didn't have this either - my thoughts were well they're telling me that this isn't a problems and that I am ok so why would I need these interventions? I continued to have regular ECGs up until I had my baby just to keep check

For my labour I ended up having no pain relief as I wanted to be aware of what my heart was doing. I didnt want anything that would make me zoned out so that I wouldnt know if it was doing strange things. All was ok and it seems that everything went back to normal after delivery as was expected by the cardiologist.

I guess I would say please don't worry about this - I did hugely and it probably made my heart rate faster. If the doctors have given you echocardiograms and ECGs and all looks fine it probably is but dont just let them get away with telling you that you are just tired like they did with me. It really is best to get it followed up 

I'm now pregnant again and very much hoping things will be normal. My first 2 pregnancies were fine so it is strange that I had these problems in my 3rd only.Anyways we'll see

Sorry for the rambling post. I just wanted to share my experience with you all xxx


----------



## VintageEnvy

Im having this too and will be bringing it up with my dr tom. The last few weeks I've been between 104-127 bpm resting and thats just not ok. I can feel my heart beating in my throat sometimes even when Im not moving, just resting. I get out of breath easily and amd very tired. Its scary. There is medication they can give you to lower your heart rate which will actually increase your energy because you'll get more oxygen saturated blood circulating.


----------



## Kielee

Thank you ladies im back at the hospital tomorrow so ill mention that medication and ask them to check my heart rate whilst im there to see what they think :) xx


----------



## Kielee

UPDATE

Iv been to see the doctor today and my heart rate has gone up to 128bpm so I have to have a 24 hour heart monitor test and ultrasound on my heart as soon as they can get me in. The specialist said I seem healthy however when it's your heart you cant take the risk x


----------



## Nix

Kielee said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Iv been to see the doctor today and my heart rate has gone up to 128bpm so I have to have a 24 hour heart monitor test and ultrasound on my heart as soon as they can get me in. The specialist said I seem healthy however when it's your heart you cant take the risk x

I'm glad they listened are checking it out for you. I'm sure all will be fine. Like I said before I had these tests and the results were that my heart was completely healthy and it was just that it was beating too fast. Hope you get your appointment soon x


----------



## Kielee

Thank you hunni, the specialist is pushing them to get me sorted yesterday lol He said its not acceptable that they haven't even looked at my referral when its 2 weeks old now, so he's faxed and rung them whilst I was there and told them to pull their fingers out haha x


----------



## Rigi.kun

I'm tired all the time, but I only notice my heart when I have heart palpitations. But the doctor just put it down to the leak in one of my valves, such good doctors as they are :rofl:

Glad they are doing something about it, hope it's just part of having extra blood in the system and thus your heart wants to work faster - like the other lady said. :hugs:


----------



## RubyLouise

I had this problem with my first pregnancy. I was admitted into hopsital and reffered to a Cardiologist, I burst into tears aswell! 
When i went to the Cardiologist (cant spell it) he told me he see's lots of pregnant ladies, he said its where the body is working harder pumping the blood so the heart rate increases and told me i was totally safe for childbirth and told me not to worry.
Im only 4 weeks pregnant this time but i've already felt my heart flutter a few times! x


----------

